# Warm White Led



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can a member help with contact details please. Last year I was able to attend a Motorhome show. I purchased a led strip from a supplier in the show, a strip of warm white led. It is exceptionally bright and the same luninescence a normal indoor bulb. I have tried to purchase warm white strips from ebay suppliers, but they are a weak in comparison, very feeble light and only just off white. Very disappointing.

If any member did purchase similar to me, do you remember the name of the supplier and possibly details. 

Too far and too costly to travel the 300+ miles to a show in these financial times just for a light.

Thank you


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure if this is the company... as I know there are more than one!

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/

They've been selling at at least three shows I've been to.

w


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And further to what Wilse said, they sell only the latest stock so you don't get last year's stuff which is (_literally_) pale by comparison! :wink: They are also extremely helpful and accommodating.

LEDs and SMDs have made such rapid advances recently, that buying anything but the latest "models" just to save a couple of quid seems plain daft to me! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Wolse and Zebedee.

I have been in touch and a light is on its way.

Regards


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

update

Light ordered at 10am Friday 04/05/2012. Arrived 10am Saturday 05/05/2012. Excellent service. It is the same as the one that I already have in the van. So bright, and warm.

Thank you for giving me the information. I'm a Happy Bunny!

Regards.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update.

Wish more people would do that - it can be very helpful to others.

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We got ours from Searolf found them on the Internet. Again the service was excellent and we actually went to their premises as we wern't sure what we wanted, incredible the stuff they had in stock.

Val


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Westkirby01 said:


> update
> 
> Light ordered at 10am Friday 04/05/2012. Arrived 10am Saturday 05/05/2012. Excellent service. It is the same as the one that I already have in the van. So bright, and warm.
> 
> ...


so which did you get?

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Westkirby01 said:


> update
> 
> Light ordered at 10am Friday 04/05/2012. Arrived 10am Saturday 05/05/2012. Excellent service. It is the same as the one that I already have in the van. So bright, and warm.
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number of what you ordered, so we can see them.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

[/quote]
Do you have the part number of what you ordered, so we can see 
them.[/quote]

Just changed our fluorescent lights to LEDs. Thanks to Zebedee who put me on to Aten Lighting. I bought Cool White and am very pleased with them. This was the link to the LED strips.

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/carav...strip-lighting/led-flexible-5050-hb-60pm.html

Terry


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

> Just changed our fluorescent lights to LEDs. Thanks to Zebedee who put me on to Aten Lighting. I bought Cool White and am very pleased with them. This was the link to the LED strips.
> 
> http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/carav...strip-lighting/led-flexible-5050-hb-60pm.html
> 
> Terry


Terry

Are the cool white 5050 LEDs bright enough to be used for the kitchen area, i.e. bright enough to work under? unfortunately they don't state the lumens per meter or anything.

Cheers


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> > Just changed our fluorescent lights to LEDs. Thanks to Zebedee who put me on to Aten Lighting. I bought Cool White and am very pleased with them. This was the link to the LED strips.
> >
> > http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/carav...strip-lighting/led-flexible-5050-hb-60pm.html
> >
> ...


I originally was going for the warm white but having spoken to Saul at Aten Lighting I changed to his recommendation for cool white.
What I had were a number of fluorescent lights each unit having 2 x 8 watt tubes. On his advice I used a 25 cm strip in each unit except for the kitchen area where he suggested I have 2 x 25cm strips in the one unit. He joined these together for me and sent all with the appropriate connectors.
The kitchen area is certainly bright enough for us to cook and wash up and the other units are also good for reading. Also replaced a couple of halogen spots for LED as well.
Now we will use about a quarter of the wattage and will not have to worry about lights when on the aires in France which was the point of our changing.

Terry

Edit: Saul and Joe on 01664 569457 were very helpful


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Terry

Really informative reply

Lee


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is quite a bit of variation between the cheapest and most expensive LED strip. Cheaper ones use the SMD3528 LED and the SMD5050 LED is used in the brighter ones. In addition when I researched this about 6mths ago strips were for sale using both that had 2 different numbers of LEDs per metre the more expensive had twice as many per mtr as the cheaper.

If I can find the info later I will post it. But as with most things you get what you pay for.

Dick


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*led lights,*

can i just add to this conversation on led.!!
 
i have just replaced every single item in our camper hymer s700 . g4 led smd some 10x 24, 10x 10 and some 8x18. led s all smd all 5050 warm and cool and some very bright . all came from hong kong , took 14 days 1 day to replace all of these so the camper now is totally led , brilliant! total cost of delivery and item,s led,s £31. 67 . and put the lot on all together amazing result,s 8O my amp gauge was in a deck chair with feet up having a party :lol: , shouting thanks for the rest . lol! forgive my humour . it,s just the results were staggering . so was the cost . .

so i am happy once again .

denton.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: led lights,*



merctoby said:


> can i just add to this conversation on led.!!
> 
> i have just replaced every single item in our camper hymer s700 . g4 led smd some 10x 24, 10x 10 and some 8x18. led s all smd all 5050 warm and cool and some very bright . all came from hong kong , took 14 days 1 day to replace all of these so the camper now is totally led , brilliant! total cost of delivery and item,s led,s £31. 67 . and put the lot on all together amazing result,s 8O my amp gauge was in a deck chair with feet up having a party :lol: , shouting thanks for the rest . lol! forgive my humour . it,s just the results were staggering . so was the cost . .
> 
> ...


Could you post a link for the supplier please.


----------

